# Next Time You Leave The TT Parked For A long While



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The modern equivalent of removing the rotor arm! _Hoggy may remember. _ :wink:

Pull out J271, Motronic relay, and leave it in it's box disconnected. 
Or if you're really paranoid take it away with you. 
As per the rotor arm no tools required.

From thread:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=523098


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> The modern equivalent of removing the rotor arm! _Hoggy may remember. _ :wink:


Hi Skee, Still have a wonderful motor that uses a Dizzy & a Rotor arm.
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The XR3i?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> The XR3i?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Hoggy.


----------

